# SWISSVAX Best of Show Wax



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey guys whats your thoughts on the SWISSVAX Best of Show Wax? is it mind blowing ? also does anyone have any pictures of their TT with this wax applied? lastly has anyone used the : Crystal Rock - Paul Dalton's state-of-the-art Carnauba-Glaze


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's a good wax but not mind blowing, it is how well the paint is prepped that creates the shine not the wax.


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

see this is what i thought delta but I've spoken to a detailer who swears by this stuff and has mentioned its all to do with the blend and how a wax is made, that gives the best results. ?? so much to chose from! he reckons the cheaper brands dont use the best stuff i their mix. You could polish your car with a cheap £10 wax it will still give a shine but will it last ?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

He is correct that the high end brands do you better products, but there are cheaper priced wax's that look just a good whilst the same level of durability, if you want a nice all rounder have a look at raceglaze 55, i could rattle off loads but that'll only add to the confusion, i've got 20 tubs in the cabinet, i've been detailing not far off 2 decades and it's alway been the prep work put in that leaves the desired finish the wax is only there to offer protection how one wax looks when compared to another is marginal if you can spot any difference at all  
hth


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

very true mate, would be great to know your routine from start to finish and products you use buddy. Have been looking at the Swissvax :? cleaner fluid for prep.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Swisvax sapphire one down from the best of show ( got it for yellow and was told by a swisvax detailed best of show would not be worth the extra on a yellow car ) it's a fantastic wax but they have gone silly with there prices so I think I will be looking for something else when I run out 
As said the prep is more important than the was and if you apply it regularly then how long it lasts isn't that important


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

stunning yellow. what your routine like, have you used the swissvax cleaner fluid for prep?


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey guys so I've purchased the Swissvax best of show and the Dodo Light, the best of show is amazing but i do also like the dodo think it goes on really well and buffs off very easy leaving a deep gloss shine. Im quite new to the soft waxes so very impressed!! always used liquid waxes in the past and they are not on the same level as actual soft waxes!!! cant believe i havent used them before! the Swizzvax is expensive but there is a noticeable difference in gloss level and beading, the dodo doesnt bead water as much as the swiss. Also i found that the dodo only lasts afew days and the water stops beading up, whereas the swiss was lasting around two weeks.

Pic's are not great its been so foggy for days now!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Considering that SV is in a different league to dodo it will perform better.


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

yeah i thought this before the purchase as the SV has a hight caranuba content. But after speaking to people alot was saying there wasn't much difference but clearly is.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've previously used Swissvax Mirage and Best of Show a few years ago. Both excellent looking waxes best are ridiculously priced. They were expensive to start with but over the last few years have gone insane. If you want one of the best looking waxes then check out OCD Nebula. The shine this gives is insane and it's £30.


----------

